# Autotrain question



## BrianPR3 (Jul 23, 2013)

(if not in the right forum can you put it in the right place please?)

have people ever brought trailers like uhaul trailers onto the autotrain? im wondering cause in a very distant future when i move back to ny i intend on packing up stuff into a uhaul trailer and bringing it with me and my car.


----------



## RampWidget (Jul 23, 2013)

According to the July 15th System Timetable, A-T will accept small enclosed trailers, as long as they and any contents meet the size limits. The size limits for vehicles are 88" high, 84" wide, and a minimum of 4" ground clearance. You also have to purchase two automobile spaces, one for your vehicle and one for the trailer.

Edit: the usual typo


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 23, 2013)

I would encourage you to take measurements yourself with your vehicle attached. Having driven all over the country I've seen quite a few U-Haul trailers attached to vehicles and there's a drastic angle that the trailer runs at because of the relative height of your hitch compared to what's level for the trailer. Wouldn't want you to show up and get denied boarding because of trailer height issues.

And for those questioning why I drive instead of take the train most of the time its because of a move where my truck has to come with me, or its to a destination without train service (Tulsa, OK is right on the edge of their seat waiting for the Heartland Flyer to show up).


----------



## BrianPR3 (Jul 23, 2013)

RampWidget said:


> According to the July 15th System Timetable, A-T will accept small enclosed trailers, as long as they and any contents meet the size limits. The size limits for vehicles are 88" high, 84" wide, and a minimum of 4" ground clearance. You also have to purchase two automobile spaces, one for your vehicle and one for the trailer.
> 
> 
> Edit: the usual typo


these measurments are in inches or feet?



battalion51 said:


> I would encourage you to take measurements yourself with your vehicle attached. Having driven all over the country I've seen quite a few U-Haul trailers attached to vehicles and there's a drastic angle that the trailer runs at because of the relative height of your hitch compared to what's level for the trailer. Wouldn't want you to show up and get denied boarding because of trailer height issues.
> And for those questioning why I drive instead of take the train most of the time its because of a move where my truck has to come with me, or its to a destination without train service (Tulsa, OK is right on the edge of their seat waiting for the Heartland Flyer to show up).


explain more?


----------



## George Harris (Jul 23, 2013)

BrianPR3 said:


> RampWidget said:
> 
> 
> > According to the July 15th System Timetable, A-T will accept small enclosed trailers, as long as they and any contents meet the size limits. The size limits for vehicles are 88" high, 84" wide, and a minimum of 4" ground clearance. You also have to purchase two automobile spaces, one for your vehicle and one for the trailer.
> ...


inches


----------



## BrianPR3 (Jul 23, 2013)

George Harris said:


> BrianPR3 said:
> 
> 
> > RampWidget said:
> ...


ahhh ok thanks for the clarification also will the size limits with the 88 84 and 4 include the trailer?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.amtrak.com/auto-train-boarding-and-vehicle-requirements#dimensions


----------



## BrianPR3 (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks for all your questions and i like how most of you are well versed in amtrak hope to hear more answers to my questions


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 24, 2013)

If you look at this image below you can see the front of the trailer is lower to the ground than the rear end. If the vehicle you're towing with creates a similar issue it can alter your height clearance.


----------



## BrianPR3 (Jul 24, 2013)

battalion51 said:


> If you look at this image below you can see the front of the trailer is lower to the ground than the rear end. If the vehicle you're towing with creates a similar issue it can alter your height clearance.


it may alter the height but based on that picture if you remember would you still fit the magic numbers


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 24, 2013)

That's the question my friend. If/when you decide to take this trip, I would figure out what size trailer you need, if it looks like you'll be close to not clearing on the height issue, head down to your local UHaul store, ask if you can hook up that size trailer to take measurements, and see how it shakes out.

And don't forget, if you're close to where an inch or two might make a difference you can always flip around the tongue on your trailer. The first time I used a UHaul trailer the front end of the trailer was way too close to the ground because the receiver on my truck is low to the ground. So I had a couple of buddies help me out and got the tools to flip the tongue so that rather than dropping the ball height relative to the receiver by 1" my tongue raised the ball height relative to the receive by 1".


----------



## BrianPR3 (Jul 24, 2013)

what did you bring your trailer on the train? also im only asking to know what i expect when i decide if i bring a car with a trailer... besides my life's poessions are what i have in my room to where i can just fit into a cargo van


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't done Auto Train with a trailer, I'm just thinking through the logistics of what you'll need to do if you decide to do it. The times I've used a UHaul trailer have been for straight road trips moving myself and/or my friends.


----------



## chakk (Jul 24, 2013)

How the trailer "tilts" behind the car may not only be affected by the height above the ground that the hitch ball is placed on your car, but also how much -- and where -- you load your stuff into the trailer. Most times I've used a trailer, the instructions said to put 60% of the weight in the front half and 40% of the weight in the back half. Too much weight in the front could tilt the back half higher, perhaps making that back edge of the trailer extend too high. It might also push down the bumper and tow bar on the front of the trailer, so ground clearance could be close to the four inch minimum.

Such a setup could also make the car-trailer tandem difficult to control while driving.


----------



## BrianPR3 (Jul 24, 2013)

i see i also looked at the cost cause if i did a trailer and it would be to costly to where i can just rent a cargo van with unlimited miles


----------



## BrianPR3 (Aug 1, 2013)

also how do you take measurements of your car/van to make sure it meets the height requirements?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 1, 2013)

You could use a tape measure, or do a Google Search for your vehicles specifications.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 1, 2013)

What kind of vehicle are you planning on taking? Is it sitting at stock height?


----------



## BrianPR3 (Aug 1, 2013)

battalion51 said:


> You could use a tape measure, or do a Google Search for your vehicles specifications.


so i was right the first time when i did it



Ryan said:


> What kind of vehicle are you planning on taking? Is it sitting at stock height?


i used my parent's car as a template even though it will note be the one im taking


----------



## Rodney Plimpton (Sep 14, 2019)

We just took the auto train to Florida with a 5x8 U-haul trailer behind our Mercedes 300GLC, and it was a breeze. Made reservation for two vehicles, and our sleeping accomodations. Worked just the same as if we had just the car, except they gave us two vehicles numbers. Don't know if other trailer sizes would work as well. But if wheel width is same as most cars, and overall trailer size does not exceed amtracks overall vehicle size, it should be ok. We probably did not have more than 2000 lbs in the trailer, and the whole rig was pretty level. The weight on the hitch did not depress the back of the car, so there was no clearance issue. Highly recommended thing to do with that sized trailer.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you for your trip post. I have been on the forum less than 6 years and had no idea this thread existed - so, the information you provided on a current trip on the auto train was very much appreciated.

Also, welcome to Florida as well as welcome to the forum


----------



## ScouseAndy (Sep 16, 2019)

Remember a fully loaded car will sit lower then an empty car which again will increase the angle of the trailer hook up and increasing its height at the back. It may only add 1/2 inch or so but if you are only 1/2 inch within the guidelines it could tip you over


----------

